# Tapatalk HD for Android tablets - open beta



## editor (Oct 9, 2012)

It's an early beta but I'm liking where they're going with this: 



> Here you go the first public preview of HD on Android. It works on ICS 4.0+ tablets. This app has been mostly developed on a 7" tablet so is more or less optimized for that screensize. If it looks strange on your device, make sure you take and post the screenshots. Some other highlights and outstanding issues / features:
> 
> - No moderation and search but will be included in next update or two
> - Still working on the UI to improve the screen real estate and experience - it still need work
> ...


 
http://support.tapatalk.com/threads/tapatalk-hd-for-android-version-0-2-download-and-feedback.13957/


----------



## Firky (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you have to be a member to download it as I am getting an error when I try to?


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2012)

firky said:


> Do you have to be a member to download it as I am getting an error when I try to?


You have to sign up for the forum and then you can download at will.

It makes the boards look very different.

*#fearchange


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2012)

Good to see Tapatalk using XenForo for their own forums


----------



## Firky (Oct 9, 2012)

Forces you to use it in landscape mode which I find a bit off putting. I also don't like the side bar.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2012)

firky said:


> Forces you to use it in landscape mode which I find a bit off putting. I also don't like the side bar.


It's a whole new paradigm!

The landscape mode will be ace on my Asus Transformer.


----------



## Firky (Oct 9, 2012)

I like the the thumbnail preview of threads, threw me slightly at first but I am liking it.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

firky said:


> I like the the thumbnail preview of threads, threw me slightly at first but I am liking it.


I'm using beta v0.4 on my Transformer and it's quite strange surfing urban75 like it's an app!

There's still some bugs but Tapatalk HD is on course to be a very slick app indeed.


----------



## elbows (Nov 21, 2012)

Does the android version have the gallery function? I've just tried it for the first time on my ipad and the gallery for u75 is quite hilarious 

edit - oops I see from the first post that it does, fun stuff.


----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2013)

Does the latest release let you see polls?


----------

